
Ultimate Guide to PostgreSQL Constraints - begriffs
https://begriffs.com/posts/2017-10-21-sql-domain-integrity.html
======
class_heckler
From the article: "engineers mistook acceleration readings measured in English
units of pound-seconds for a metric measure of force called newton-seconds."

Yikes. Acceleration is change in velocity per unit time, and would be measured
in feet/second^2 or meters/second^2. Both pound seconds and newton seconds are
measures of momentum (mass times velocity). He then goes on to define a custom
domain called "acceleration" but gives it units of "1 m*kg/s".

Seems to know his stuff when it comes to PostgreSQL, but evidently it's been
too long since he took a high school physics class.

------
grzm
Article title: "PostgreSQL Domain Integrity In Depth"

